# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Новая милицейская рубаха(можно железнодорожникам)

## Мяу

Новая милицейская рубаха(можно железнодорожникам). На вороте пишется 40-3.Если нужны замеры,напишу. Цена 65гр.

----------


## Cторож

железнодорожникам тоже выдают

----------


## Мяу

Прощли те времена когда им что то выдавали. Если рабочие специальности, то выдают робу и костюмы,раз в 5 лет. А рубахи всегда покупали. Сама работаю на ж.д. и точно знаю.

----------


## РастОК

А погоны в комплекте?

----------


## ANGEL-MARY

а вы железнодорожник-вам не надо?

----------


## Baraka82

> Прощли те времена когда им что то выдавали. Если рабочие специальности, то выдают робу и костюмы,раз в 5 лет. А рубахи всегда покупали. Сама работаю на ж.д. и точно знаю.


 Интересно где это у вас раз в 5 лет выдают?
Комбез с курткой х/б летний выдают раз в год, костюм зимний - раз в 3 года, сапоги летние (ботинки) - раз в 2 года, сапоги зимние - 1 раз в 3 года

*[MOD] оффтоп*

----------


## skripugka

а жезла гаишника нет у вас случайно?

----------


## Кокс-

К рубахе прикуплю дубину и пм

----------


## Vally

с работы выгнали?

----------


## razboinik

даааа....тяжело ментам жить становится....видать послушались Азирова...и затягивают пояса....а рубаха мешает... :smileflag:

----------


## Мяу

.........

----------


## Мяу

.............

----------


## Мяу

........

----------


## Мяу

.......

----------


## Мяу

...........

----------


## Мяу

Есть  вида. Есть женская. Размеры уточняйте.

----------


## Мяу

...........

----------

